# Corrupt Video Wont Delete!



## Drastik

I want to delete a messed up video file in my videos but it wont let me delete, it keeps sayin used by another program....

Could this be a virus? and how can i delete it? thnx


----------



## Lorand

It's not caused by a virus.
Delete te file with dos commands. Start/Run "command", change the directory to point to that folder in which that file is and del it.


----------



## Drastik

I dont understand.


----------



## Lorand

Press "Start", select "Run", type in "command" then press enter.
Enter the following commands:
*cd\*
*cd <path>* // <path> stands for the path to that file. For example, if that file is in folder C:\myfiles\movies, then the path would be myfiles\movies
*del <filename> *// filename is the name of the file you want to delete.


----------



## Drastik

Sorry, i dont know how to use dos, its to condusing, is there another way?


----------



## Lorand

You can try this program: http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/bin/moveonb.exe


----------



## Drastik

'move on' lol


----------



## alienationware

*In some cases...*

The DOS method only works when you are booting from a diskette.

Try to delete it in the WinRar menu.  I use WinRar all the times, and it comes in handy in situations such as these.  However, I do not recommend WinRar for deleting bulk directories which never goes away, as you will inevitably get the same error message.  The solution then is to select all files and delete them in WinRar.  The folders just hang around with nothin inside.


----------



## Lorand

> The DOS method only works when you are booting from a diskette.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Drastik

Thanks, that winrar method worked.


----------



## alienationware

*My bad.*



> Wanna bet?



My bad.

Rephrase:  The DOS method only works when booting from a diskette if you are using WinXP.


----------



## 4W4K3

Besides using a program to install old video card drivers, is there a way to do it? i have drivers on here that i dont need but they will not uninstall.


----------



## Lorand

> The DOS method only works when booting from a diskette if you are using WinXP.


It works for me anytime in XP... 
It's not even necessary to boot in safe mode.


----------



## 4W4K3

Lorand said:
			
		

> It works for me anytime in XP...
> It's not even necessary to boot in safe mode.



Same here...i use the DOS cmd all the time in XP.


----------



## d_stevens3

i also use DOS but before i learnt the commands i used the 'move on boot' software mentioned earlier. very handy piece of kit


----------



## alienationware

*I give up...*

I don't think it works for my system tho.  Weird.


----------



## Christopher

I just tested it, doesn't work on my WinXP Pro either.

(Open Word, save a document, and try to delete it using the command prompt while it's still loaded up in Word)


----------



## Praetor

> Rephrase: The DOS method only works when booting from a diskette if you are using WinXP.


Wanna bet? 



> I don't think it works for my system tho. Weird.


When in doubt, console-boot ... damn near nothing survives that 



> (Open Word, save a document, and try to delete it using the command prompt while it's still loaded up in Word)


Um... wouldnt that be self-defeating (of the operating system, to allow that to happen?)


----------



## 4W4K3

Chroder said:
			
		

> I just tested it, doesn't work on my WinXP Pro either.
> 
> (Open Word, save a document, and try to delete it using the command prompt while it's still loaded up in Word)



If it's still open, it's still being used by the Word process. I don't think you would be able to delete it if it was still open in word.exe.


----------



## Lorand

Don't mess with Word, because it can mess with you badly...  
Just try the following: open a Word document from a floppy (or cd), modify something in it, remove the floppy (cd) and then exit Word. I tried this once and I thought my floppy drive would explode...


----------



## aqsg72

You can solve this in the registry:



> Open regedit and go to:
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.avi\shellex\PropertyHandler
> Delete the value you find there.
> 
> This is due to XP (explorer in particular) trying to create a preview
> for it. Now because the file is corrupted or incomplete,
> it cannot read it properly, hence, it will not release the file.
> This prevents explorer from doing this.
> 
> As usual, backup the registry key before deleting it.


----------



## Praetor

> Just try the following: open a Word document from a floppy (or cd), modify something in it, remove the floppy (cd) and then exit Word. I tried this once and I thought my floppy drive would explode...


Um.... nothing (out of the ordinary) happened :S


----------

